# Maquina de coser singer fashion modelo 4205c. no funciona



## juanelectron2010 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola a todos los genios de este gran foro, les cuento que mi vieja tiene una maquina de coser singer fashion modelo 4205c, dejo de funcionar. No tengo experiencia en reparación de maquina de coser lo poco que pude hacer es verificar el cable y esta bien,el motor también esta ok y el interruptor esta bien también. Para mi el problema es en la pedalera ya que moviendo el preset el voltaje no disminuye. Y no le llega voltaje al motor si a la luz de la maquina 220. La plaqueta de la pedalera tiene 2 capacitores 33 n 400 volt,1 preset, 1 transistor bt 134,2 resistencias y 1 diodo, 2 bornes que le llegan los 220 volt. Podrán ayudarme gracias

Mañana publico fotos de la placa de la pedalera.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

¿ Probaste el motor solito , un toque ?

BT134 es un triac de compuerta sensible.

Posiblemente el "diodo" sea un diac.

Cambiale todos los componentes y sale funcionando ese dimmer.

Saludos !


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Jun 20, 2012)

DOS METROS si te cuento que he probado el motor y funciona perfecto,esta razonando corregime si me equivoco. Si el dimer se daño la maquina fuciona igual a toda revolucion? o no? Porque lo raro es que no le llega voltaje al motor y a la lamparita si. Muchas gracias por molestarte


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 20, 2012)

La lámpara es un circuito independiente y no tiene nada que ver con el dimmer. Hacele caso a 2M y hacele un dimmer nuevo. Por otra parte COSER se escribe así. El motor solo tiene que girar a toda su velocidad sin el dimmer. Este lo que hace es regular a piacere la velocidad de la costura.


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Jun 20, 2012)

Aquileslor he sacado el dimer y la maquina de coser no funciona teoricamente tiene que funcionar verdad?


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Jun 20, 2012)

Si la mia es con motor,engranajes y correas.saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 20, 2012)

juanelectron2010 dijo:


> Aquileslor he sacado el dimer y la maquina de coser no funciona teoricamente tiene que funcionar verdad?


 
Si le quitás el marcapasos al motor . . .  no va a andar


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dos metros, asi que dices que el dimer para que funcione el motor si o si tiene que estar conectado?  Porque estaba confundido con el funcionamiento pensaba que al sacarle el dimer funcionaba a toda revolucion porque le llegaria 220 directo al motor. Disculpen mi ignorancia voy a cambiarle todos los elementos del dimer y vere que pasa. Muchas gracias DOS METROS un abrazo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 21, 2012)

juanelectron2010 dijo:


> Dos metros, asi que dices que el dimer para que funcione el motor si o si tiene que estar conectado?  Porque estaba confundido con el funcionamiento pensaba que al sacarle el dimer funcionaba a toda revolucion porque le llegaria 220 directo al motor. Disculpen mi ignorancia voy a cambiarle todos los elementos del dimer y vere que pasa. Muchas gracias DOS METROS un abrazo.



Amigo, para probar el motor debes quitar el dimmer y practicar un puente en su lugar.


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Jun 21, 2012)

Amigo te cuento que ya he probado el motor haciendole un puente por 5 segundos y funciona perfecto la unica duda es el dimer.


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola a todos les cuento como me fue,se cambiaron todos los componentes del dimer y funciono muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 23, 2012)

Amigo, si hubieses identificado el componente dañado te serviria como experiencia y aprendizaje.  A sus ordenes.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2012)

[Humor/ON] Ahora ponete a coser la ropa antes que tu esposa te rete  [Humor/OFF]

 Te felicito por tu logro 

Saludos !


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Jul 23, 2012)

Si gudino me hubiera gustado saber cual era el que estaba dañado pero es que el triac no tenia como saber si estaba mal ya que no dispongo de un probador solo el tester que es una brutal herramienta y reconosco que no tengo la total practica con el. Dos metros Jajajaja si ya me voy a poner a coser mi pantalon mi señora me puso en penintencia jajajaja


----------



## candy2312 (Jun 23, 2013)

hola me podrían auxiliar con un desperfecto de mi maquina de coser, ya que no puedo coser al intentarlo la aguja golpea en la parte donde esta la bobina, al introducir la aguja choca y no hace la puntada y a eso le llaman desprogramada y no se como repararlo


----------

